# floor of a pigeon loft?



## kooper

hi everyone. i'm planning to build a new pigeon loft for my homer because i'm going to add more birds to my loft. i have alway found cleaning the floor of the loft the hardest. i was wondering what do you guys use for the flooring on your lofts? is there any material that will make it easier to clean the poop off the floor?  

kooper


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Kooper, 

I don't have a loft and only keep a few birds but I use vinyl flooring in my birds room. You can get in rolls or peel and stick tiles which are the same material just in easy to use tiles. I find, this type of floor to be ideal for pigeon poop. It's a little slippy for the birds, but man does it clean up nicely. The poops just dry and fluff right off the surface and it's easy to mop or spot scrub. I couldn't imagine anything better or easier to use myself.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Hey there Mr. Kooper,

I can give you my loft floor information ? I have seen the design with modifications, used to much sucess. 

I use an "open" floor. I use oak grates, the droppings fall right through. You end up with inches of deep litter, under the loft, which can be removed after it builds up to much. The best ideal, I saw yesterday, was a guy keeps a chicken or two, which go under the loft to peck, and scrap it around, looking for a dropped seed. Keeps it turning over, and very dry. You just don't want your pigeons doing that, once they pick up this habit, then it turns into a bad ideal.

I like it, cause it keeps the loft dry, and allows air circulation. And it makes the loft, very easy to keep clean. I only have to scrap every other month. There is some things to consider, I also have a rodent proof wire under the grates, and you must insure that a YB, does not put it's head through the grate to get at a seed.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

*Loft floor*

Our loft floor is made of painted OSB and I scrape it every day. Works for me, though I understand why someone wouldn't want to do it that way. The old aviary (which also houses pigeons, plus we lock the geese in there at night) has a dirt floor so I use wood shavings, a mixture of pine and cedar. I rake the shavings daily and change them once a week and this seems to work ok. I realize a dirt floor is less than ideal, but it's how things evolved around here. The pigeons outgrew the aviary so we built the loft. Then they outgrew the loft and we wound up with pigeons in the aviary again. But they seem to like it and I've never had problems with the geese being in there at night. My fantails do better in the aviary with shavings--seems to keep the feathers cleaner.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

I guess I've got it easy. The floor of my loft is cement... very easy for scraping and sweeping and a good hosing and scrubbing every few weeks.


----------



## KIPPY

*I guess I've got it easy. The floor of my loft is cement... * 

Same here, I have the pij house on the patio. Clean up is pretty easy.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

My loft's "floor" is.............the ground.  
They have dirt, grass, and a gravel area. More work for cleaning, but they like their "flooring." If they're happy, I'm happy.  I'm going to be puting one or two patio stones in so their toe nails don't grow too long tho.

Hilary Dawn


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Speaking of patio stones, I use hexagonal paving stones (they are about 2" thick) as platforms for my waterers so that I don't have dampness on the floor (loft) and to raise the waterer up so it doesn't get shavings in it (aviary). Works well.


----------



## matthew bowden

kooper said:


> hi everyone. i'm planning to build a new pigeon loft for my homer because i'm going to add more birds to my loft. i have alway found cleaning the floor of the loft the hardest. i was wondering what do you guys use for the flooring on your lofts? is there any material that will make it easier to clean the poop off the floor?
> 
> kooper


 hi ime 14 years old and i find it easy to clean my loft this is because i have made a floor grill out of roofing lafe on a wood frame that is 3 inches of the grond all the pieces of wood lafe are about one inch apart so that the pigeons can poo through it and underneath the floor grill is newspaper so every twice a month i lift my floor grills and throw the dirty paper away and replace it with new paper. this is the easiest way how to do it it i think. my name is matt.


----------

